# new doggy wagon.. yeeeeeee



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

picked up this little gem earlier today.. woot woot.. got it from my step dad

2002 4-Runner SR5.. 147k miles.. paid $5k


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

good stuff! Congratulations  I could never afford to go anywhere putting gas in there, but it looks like a nice comfortable ride hahaha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice man!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i approve 
here's mine


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

what kind of gas mileage do ^^you^^ see with yours??


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

cEElint said:


> what kind of gas mileage do ^^you^^ see with yours??


well considering that i drive like a bat outta hell, i see on average 16 mpg. when im on the highway i can get to 18ish. mine is an 01 with 167k i bought it 3 years ago for $8k, u got a pretty good deal IMO. im a gearhead and i sell parts for toyota up in Folsom CA, so if u have questions feel free to hit me up.


----------

